# French campsite required for summer 2013. please help!!



## jonah999 (Sep 6, 2010)

I will get to the point. Following a wash out summer 2012 in Cornwall, the wife has refused to motorhome in the UK this summer. I need a French campsite with guaranteed sunshine, swimming pool and chutes for 8 and 10 year old kids. Near river or beach with public transport nearby and good for biking. Evening entertainment would be nice. I would appreciate any recommendations.


----------



## Mikeclaire (Jun 27, 2012)

http://www.camping-indigo.com/en/noirmoutier-indigo-campsite-france.html#

Have a look at this one, big water park just up the road, we are giving this one a go for a week before moving further south.
Mike.


----------



## fitzgill (Dec 23, 2008)

We are also in the same situation

Our kids are 7 and 10., with the same needs. We have done France for the last 3 years.

The mistakes we have made is too much mileage, looking for the perfect location.

But it is worth going south to chase the sun.

Last year was wet nearly everywhere, our plans went in the bin after two days.

Then we bounced between central and eastern France, weather was good but this year we will concentrate on one area.

At the moment we re looking at Lacanu Ocean just west of Bordeaux, because it ticks most boxes for the family, with hopefully decent weather.

We can then enjoy the journey there and back using aires and France passion to keep the costs down.

Go for it and enjoy

Fitzgill


----------



## daisypicker (Jun 27, 2011)

We stayed here for 5 nights last summer: http://www.camping-cap.com/

No on-site pools (municipal campsite) but a quarter of a mile from the beach (Atlantic), easy bike rides in pine forest, well stocked mini-mart you can walk to or a big supermarket a couple of miles away.

And far enough south to guarantee good weather!

But you won't struggle to find places in France that meet your needs. We spent three weeks touring last summer and it was bliss. We booked nothing and only one night in 21 did we not get a pitch we wanted.

Also stayed here in the Dordogne which was lovely: http://www.campingdesiles.com/accueil.php

Totally family friendly, pools, river all around to swim in (bit nippy, though!) and beautiful town to walk round, shops etc.

My kids are 8 so have similar wants when we are away.


----------



## brianamelia (Mar 17, 2008)

*reply*

We stayed here 
http://www.ardechois-camping.com/ 
Fantastic site with the weather being more mediteranian due to its location.The small town is 10 mins walk and 1 min from the river
Our kids 6 and 10 loved it.
Bri


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

If you want guaranteed sun, you have to travel. Last summer in most of France was cr*p, like most of the UK. 

You can be lucky, but if you want guaranteed good weather, you need to head for the med, either France or Spain, or else inland South East France (e.g. Provence, around the lakes - Ste. Croix, for example).

Many people head for the west coast of France, and it can be interesting, but the weather is unpredictable, and PLEASE take note, especially with children, that the sea on the western coast of France can be very dangerous. People drown every year, especially when the tide is going out. better to use a pool or one of the inland lagoons if you go there.

We travelled back up the west coast of France last July, and the weather was wet, cold and miserable; much like Cornwall, in fact!


----------



## jncrowe (Feb 14, 2009)

*summer in france*

We used to go on a club rally to "etang de haizes " on the outskirts of "haye de puits" Which was about 35 mins inland from Cherborg (probably none of these spellings are quite correct But we had a great time our two boys were in their early teens and discovered "GIRLS" especially when it was time to wash up 
We fished in the spectacular lake full of Carp as big as horses heads, we drank lovely wine that was about £2.00 a gallon 
There was a swimming pool which I believe was extended after we went it had the big slidy tube things that kids like
There was organized entertainment during the day for kids and loads of entertainment at night for families 
They had BBqs several times a week when for about six quid you could rock up with your plate ,glass ,knife and fork and eat whole chickens, pork joints and the best sausages ive ever tasted and lovely french bread 
They also made their own "sangria " massive barrels full of the local Calvados and red wine decorated with wedges of oranges and apples They claimed to also add lemonade but I think they lied !!! Cos I woke up many a lunchtime without a clue how I got to bed 
They also had a crepe and frites stall which seemed to be open all the time unfortunately for our waistlines
Haye de puits was a nice villiage with all the shops and 2 supermarches whilst we were there they had a carboot sale with a difference all the carboots were full of pedigree puppies !!
We had a few summer holidays there it was not too far to drive (on the wrong side of the road) it was run by english people and was very cheap compared with booking direct with the site The hook up was not up to much but you really dont need it with a barbie and gas heating if needed The weather is a bit better than the south coast of england but not too hot, we found the Britanny coast uncomfortably hot and sticky
Im no expert on where to go in france but please keep your kids safe in the sun we tried to keep ours covered with sun lotion T shirts and hats with flaps on the back to stop them getting burnt but both lads got sunstroke when they were told to take them off to go in the pool. Happy memories .....doesnt seem like ten years since we went I would deffo think about going on a rally we go on rallys in the UK all the time they are cheap and cheerful and are very good for kids to experience having fun without TV internet Ipods/pads etc Our grandkids and godkids always have a great time and so do we 
Good luck and all the very best 
Cath xx


----------



## daisypicker (Jun 27, 2011)

It's a good point re the Atlantic coast - the sea can be very rough. We had to pick a spot on the beach very carefully based on what the waves were like. I wouldn't have let the kids play around in the sea without an adult.


----------



## iconnor (Nov 27, 2007)

While it is not an absolute rule, in general terms you can be sure that the weather will be ok south of the Loire.


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

We have been to a lot of the all singing and dancing sites in France. The bigger they are, the further away from anywhere they are.I can't think of any with good public transport except............

www.la-croix-du-vieux-pont.com nearish Paris.

I would sack France and go to Holland

www.duinrell.com

4 hrs from Calais. It has got just about everything you want ( can't guarantee weather ) and is very expensive.

You can even learn to speak English with a Dutch accent there.


----------



## spence (May 25, 2008)

Hello,

We travelled down to Lacanau a few years ago and the weather was great. No chance on letting your children in the surf it is to dangerous. There is a nice lake with sandy beach which was good for the kids. We stopped in Le Mans, then La rochelle for the night on the way down. Last year with no motorhome we drove down to Hourtin plague which is a little further north but on the same coast. nice little surf village and a Eurocamp site with pools and small slides. Again the water was too rough for the kids. Even a surfer next to us would not go out on his own. Drove back in 1 go via the tunnel to Bristol. It took 14 hours but just not the same in a car so hopefully the Autotrail scout will be ordered soon.

The ferry across from Royan also saved a lot of time.


----------



## jonah999 (Sep 6, 2010)

Thank you for some great suggestions. I have gone with brian's suggestion and booked l'ardchois camping for a week in mid August given us 3 days either side to amble through France. Can't wait. Fingers crossed for sunshine. Thanks again.


----------



## Finola (May 5, 2012)

*Re: reply*



brianamelia said:


> We stayed here
> http://www.ardechois-camping.com/
> Fantastic site with the weather being more mediteranian due to its location.The small town is 10 mins walk and 1 min from the river
> Our kids 6 and 10 loved it.
> Bri


Seconded, spent a week there in August with our two (4&6).

Beautiful pool at one end of the site and an interesting river at the other that you can hire canoes on or just swim.

We taught the kids to swim in the river.

Also on a fascinating road with magnificent views of gorges.

A long run but the weather was great, topped out at 40 degrees one day, but with each pitch shaded by trees and a choice of swimming areas it was just fine.


----------



## Finola (May 5, 2012)

jonah999 said:


> Thank you for some great suggestions. I have gone with brian's suggestion and booked l'ardchois camping for a week in mid August given us 3 days either side to amble through France. Can't wait. Fingers crossed for sunshine. Thanks again.


Hi Jonah999

We stayed there last summer and it was our first long haul trip in the motorhome as we only bought it last May.

On the first part of the trip we followed sat nav and had the fright of our lives when we ended up on the peripherique on Saturday afternoon, still the kids got a close up view of the Eiffel Tower and it all adds to the excitement.

I don't know what route you plan to take, but on our run down we spent a night at the public aire at Moulin. A lovely spot well off the main roads in a park along side the river. It had a restaurant / bar on site which we didn't use but also couldn't hear.

It cost 10c per hour to stay. I strongly recommend it.
The roads from there down became a lot more interesting and the scenery changed rapidly along with the climate. There was a awesome hill decent about an hour the other side of clermont ferrand that will stay with me for ever. I truly loved the trip and am a little jealous of what you have ahead.

I'm sure you will enjoy it.

Phill


----------



## jonah999 (Sep 6, 2010)

Thanks for your reply. i will definately have a look at your aire suggestion. i can't wait to go now. I need some sun!!!


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Too many choices to recomend a particular site, but if you want almost guarrenteed sunshine, it has to be Southern France, Med Coast, Langudoc area.


----------



## colonel (Oct 11, 2008)

Jonah,

You might like to look at this company. They have sites all over France and they are aimed at families with children.

We have stayed on their sites out of season and they tend to be well appointed and in good locations.

http://www.yellohvillage.co.uk/

One other nice site we stayed at was at Nauzon Plage near Royan on the west coast.

http://www.campinglenauzanplage.com/

Have a good trip


----------

